# Rafe!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just got these taken this morning and thought I'd share....


Holy tall monster




Taking a little walk


 

Picking up the speed a little






And, loping like a pro.....mostly LOL








Sidepassing like a rock star. Mom tried to take the picture when his front feet were crossed but kept missing it. His backs are nicely crossed though




And, finally, my sweet boy


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Monster horse alright! I want!!! He looks so chilled out!!


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Stunning horse!! It looks like you had a really great time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Raaaaaaaaafffffffeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!! Lookin' good, my man!

You look good on him, J. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Now thats a big red! Lol. 

Hard to find them built like that anymore.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Stunning boy . He has such a handsome face.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, guys 

Muppet, he is very chilled out....to the point that I had to start wearing my spurs on him to keep him awake LOL.

Roux, I always have a great time riding him. He's just a pleasant horse to ride. Travels smooth, willing, calm, the type of horse that you don't have to worry about.

Drafty, I knew you'd dig these pictures LOL. I feel really good on him...really _big_ :lol:.

Toto, thanks. I darn sure lucked out with him, considering what he _could_ have come out looking like LOL.

Rideverystride, thank you . I think so too.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

He's a big boy.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

RAAAAFE!!!!! holy stocky. hes a giant compared to charlies narrow butt lol

*grabby hands*


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

What a nice looking horse!
It is quite obvious that you love to ride him, grinning from ear to ear in very picture


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

He is so huge and soooo cute! I think I am in love.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Love all the pictures of him-beautiful day for a ride!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Drooling over him, such a nice boy, love his looks, his build and especially his mind.:wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I absolutely love every single one of your horses. I wish I could own more than the 2 we have, you make me jealous! I hate to say this tho, the pictures really dont do him justice, because you have a long leg so it really hides how big he really is


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Such a handsome boy, great pics!! :smile:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Makes me miss my percheronXpaint.... I really want him.. ummmm.. Ill pm you for shipping address haha


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks all.   


M2G, the main reason my legs look so long is because I had to let my stirrups out LOL. With him being as wide and round as he is, I felt like a jockey with my stirrups set for riding normal sized horses. I absolutely could not wrap my leg around him at all. Since I let them out a hole (dropped each one a little over an inch), I'm much happier and he can feel my legs a lot better.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, he looks fantastic! Seems like just yesterday you were posting baby photos of him. You look great on him!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, Allie. It feels like only yesterday he _was_ a baby LOL...and I can remember thinking "Gosh, those 3 years until I can ride him are going to take _forever_".

How wrong I was LOL.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

There probably is one, if so point me at it, if not make one, a Rafes life in pictures!


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!!I love how thick he is (i mean that in a very good way I love solid solid horses......which is why i have a soft spot drafts)stunning horse!!!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

My goodness! He is a beast!


----------



## Stirrup (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow, tall horse! He is lovely.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> There probably is one, if so point me at it, if not make one, a Rafes life in pictures!


Here you go Denny, just for you :wink:.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/growing-up-baby-robertson-lol-*very-264450/#post3471057


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

yesssssss. officially love that thread!


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

He is such a handsome boy.  I have looked through a couple of your threads (new to this forum) and love him! 

How tall is he?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you .

He's currently standing 16.2 and weighs around 1500 pounds. I certainly hope he doesn't grow any more LOL.


----------

